# Chen Style



## celtic bhoy (Jan 29, 2006)

Is there any Chen stylist's amongst you?

If there is, can anyone tell me more about the style and it's self defence effectiveness.


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 29, 2006)

taijigongfu.com


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2006)

I practice Chen Style, but it really isn't the main focus of my training so I am probably not the best to comment but I will give it a try.

While Chen is reputedly the original system of Tai Chi and was always a fighting art in the true form, I think that for most people its application is somewhat obscure.  Some movements have clear and obvious application while others are less clear and more subtle.  Much of the lack of understanding of the fighting side of Chen and any other style of tai chi comes from reality of the modern world, a broad proliferation of the art where it is no longer studied as deeply as it once was to gain a real understanding of its useage.  Most people who practice it don't really _need_ to use the art as a fighting art, so its fighting capabilities are becoming stagnant in most cases.  Nevertheless, it has strong fighting applications for those who understand it on that level.  I think that not many people really have this understanding anymore, even among those who claim that they do.  

There are stories around the great Chen masters of today who can still use the art effectively.  According to my sifu, his sifu Feng, Zhi Qiang of Beijing still accepted all challenge fights until he was well into his 70s and remained unbeaten, for example.

One thing that I have noticed is that most, if not all, of the Tai Chi masters who can really fight also have extensive backgrounds in other Chinese martial arts such as Shaolin and Choy Li Fut.  As they grew older they shifted more and more to Tai Chi and did less and less of the external arts.  I sometimes wonder, however, if the experience with the external arts is what gives these people an edge in being able to utilize their Tai Chi effectively in a fight.  I believe that the external and the internal arts each benefit the other.  One alone is effective, but when practiced side by side they each make the other stronger.

While my primary focus in training centers around Tibetan White Crane and some Shaolin based material, I do include Chen within my practice.  I definitely see my Crane as a more easily useful system than Chen, but I also feel that Chen has given me some extra "bonus" that Crane alone might not have given me.  Exactly what this is I cannot really describe clearly.  Rather it is something nebulous that I feel is simply "there" and perhaps helps my Crane.  Maybe it is nothing more than a greater understanding of being relaxed, which is necessary for most Chinese martial arts to be effective.  

I know this post is not very clear and concrete, but hopefully this will give you something to consider.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2006)

I have studied a little Chen and I have seen Chen Zhenglei do Chen Style and had a chance to talk to him a little. Chen Zhenglei has only studied Chen Style and he is a very capable fighter.

http://www.cstjq.com

With Chen Style it is easier to see the martial applications of some of the movements and the power and Fajing can be surprising. 

However as mentioned by Flying Crane, not all of the applications are obvious from looking at the movements.

There are at least 4 empty hand forms (2 new and 2 old), practiced by the Chen family as well as double edged sword, Da Dow, staff and spear. There is also a 2-person set and different push hands sets, Chen Tai chi tends to combine both fast and slow movements.

If you get a chance to see some of the Chen weapons forms done by a master it is very impressive and in the case of at least one da dow form, very fast. There is a lot of power in Chen style Tai Chi.

Also as a side note, many Tai Chi masters have taken only the form they practice and they are very capable fighters.

However if you are looking for the Martial Arts in Tai Chi, I must agree with flying crane. It is hard to find a competent teacher that knows about the true applications of Tai Chi.


----------



## East Winds (Jan 30, 2006)

Celtic Bhoy,

There are several good Chen teachers in the UK (mostly working with Chen Xiaowang). Check out the Tai Chi Union for Great Britain web site www.taichiunion.com and look under the Instructor listing.

Best wishes


----------



## Dronak (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry.  I've only learned Yang style so far.  As already noted, I think one noticeable aspect of the Chen style is that the martial aspects tend to be more obvious/clear.  Not always, but more so than in Yang style.  It also has more movements that are performed quickly; Yang is normally slow and smooth throughout.  I suppose that any martial art can be effective for self-defense, assuming you learn it from a good teacher and for that purpose.


----------

